# Software to lay out stud walls?



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

deck99 said:


> Hello,
> I am planning to build a small woodworking shop/shed this spring. I am drawing up plans now. Is there a freeware program that will help me lay this out with dimensions available?
> 
> Thanks,
> deck


You can try "Sketchup" it's free.


http://sketchup.google.com/download/gsu.html


----------



## deck99 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks....I have been messing with it this afternoon..it's a pretty powerful tool but by the time I figure it out I'll have the shed framed .

deck


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure about software. Are there anymore specific questions that we can help with on the layout or the construction?


----------



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

deck99 said:


> Thanks....I have been messing with it this afternoon..it's a pretty powerful tool but by the time I figure it out I'll have the shed framed .
> 
> deck


Sketchup would be way to powerful, the learning curve is VERY steep, also you need a gaming video card ( open GL 3) support for it to be accurate


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pencil, paper & a ruler is the cheapest & easiest way. If you know the dimensions, and that all studs are either 16 or 24 o/c, it is not that hard to figure out from there. It was how it was done before computers became the norm, and is still done on the fly.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

deck99 said:


> Thanks....I have been messing with it this afternoon..it's a pretty powerful tool but by the time I figure it out I'll have the shed framed .
> 
> deck


Your the one that asked for a program to figure out how to layout a wall. I gave you one and could've easily told you that you didn't need one to simply figure out how layout a wall. I'm glad you realize how easy it is that you could have the thing built already without a program.


----------



## deck99 (Jan 28, 2009)

I appreciate the help guys. I know how to lay out a wall. I just find it easier to work from a plan with measurements. Speeds things up for me. I just thought if there was a quicker way to do it but pencil and paper it is.

deck


----------



## SandyMS (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey, i see a post is about wood framing softwares. Does someone know any softwares for experienced Autodesk revit users?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I keep a pad of Graft paper around for this job.
Beware, no ones ever built a work shop that's to big, but almost everyone has one that's to small.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Sweet Home 3D is pretty nice. And free. Not sure you could actually place the studs, but in a shed that's pretty easy to figure out.


----------

